# A throwback to earlier times...



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Today I got in touch with my inner child - Sir Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic for Hansel and Gretel by Engelbert Humperdinck. I lost it so totally - tears streaming down the face - Yes, it is not sophisticated music - It just moved me so - Seeing the young children in the audience with absolute innocence on their faces - SIGH!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

What is unsophisticated about it? Humperdinck was a follower and assistant of Richard Wagner. _Hänsel und Gretel_ is a marvelous folk-inspired opera in the tradition of Mozart's _Magic Flute_. It was beloved by Richard Strauss, Gustav Mahler, and Herbert von Karajan (all of whom conducted the work). Strauss referred to the work as "a masterpiece of the highest quality... all of it original, new, and so authentically German."


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The musc is splendid. The usual criticism is the music is too sophisticated for children. The story of course is a watered down version (made by the composer's sister) of a Grimm's fairy tale. Problem with Grimm is they are rather grim for children! I watched the old Met version with von Stade and Blegin as the children and it moved me too. But then there is nothing wrong with us older guys getting in touch with our inner child. I watch Disney cartoons with my grandchildren and enjoy them as much as they do!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> Today I got in touch with my inner child - Sir Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic for Hansel and Gretel by Engelbert Humperdinck. I lost it so totally - tears streaming down the face - Yes, it is not sophisticated music - It just moved me so - Seeing the young children in the audience with absolute innocence on their faces - SIGH!!!


That's great music. Wagner would have been proud to have written it, even though he'd be the last to ever admit it!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The music is splendid. The usual criticism is the music is too sophisticated for children.

Of course one could offer the same criticism to Lewis Carroll's Alice books.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> DavidA said:
> 
> 
> > The music is splendid. The usual criticism is the music is too sophisticated for children.
> ...


Agreed. We do children a disservice when we treat them as stupid adults.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The music is splendid. The usual criticism is the music is too sophisticated for children.
> 
> Of course one could offer the same criticism to Lewis Carroll's Alice books.


I do wonder how many children today read Lewis Carroll. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^
I red it when I was a children and I'm 22 now so it wasn't long time ago.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Agreed. We do children a disservice when we treat them as stupid adults.


Yes. Far too many adults are stupid overgrown children.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I do wonder how many children today read Lewis Carroll. Anyone got any idea?


They've got social media and video-games-ain't nobody got time for readin'!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess I was always aware of Wagner's influence on Humperdinck's music, but not til now have I considered the thematic influences: an imperiled brother and sister, dysfunctional parenting, a fiery ending.... Hmmm, gateway Wagner for kids?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The nose said:


> ^^^
> I red it when I was a children and I'm 22 now so it wasn't long time ago.


I read it over and over as a kid. But that was about 60 years ago! I can still recite parts by memory though!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Ilarion:
Here is a little story that I think may be appropriate to your post:
Several years ago, my mate and I were walking to the Philharmonic's Avery Fisher Hall for a concert at Lincoln Center when suddenly I looked up and discovered that directly next door the Metropolitan Opera was doing a production of _Hansel & Gretel_.
Being the opera nut I am I kindly asked if he would mind if I bought a ticket and met him afterwards at the waterfall rotunda in the center and he agreed.
So I purchased a last minute cheap ticket in the back of the orchestra, took my seat, and started looking around the auditorium.
It was almost a full house but I spotted a seat all the way down front on the second row at the end of the right aisle near the orchestra pit. The lights dimmed and that seat was still vacant so I dashed down there and took it knowing that no one was permitted to enter once the lights dimmed.
Like you, I hadn't heard that music since my childhood when my mom used to wear out our records while I knew every word and song by heart.
At the first intermission the orchestra members left to take their break when suddenly I heard the familiar strains of _Tubby the Tuba_ being played by the tuba player. That haunting melody has never left me with its beautiful sound. I ran up to the pit and looked down at the tuba player and mouthed the words, "Tubby!!" He smiled and nodded his head. He then told me that he was rehearsing for a small children's performance the next day. I asked if he would please be kind enough to play the entire melody for me and he did with tears of reminiscence streaming down my cheeks. Such an emotional moment for me.
So I very well understand your re-acquaintance with your inner child.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> What is unsophisticated about it? Humperdinck was a follower and assistant of Richard Wagner. _Hänsel und Gretel_ is a marvelous folk-inspired opera in the tradition of Mozart's _Magic Flute_. It was beloved by Richard Strauss, Gustav Mahler, and Herbert von Karajan (all of whom conducted the work). Strauss referred to the work as "a masterpiece of the highest quality... all of it original, new, and so authentically German."


Thank you for connecting the dots - I guess I should listen to more from the pen of Engelbert...:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Agreed. We do children a disservice when we treat them as stupid adults.


Ah Mahlerian,

You share a most important truth - Thank you dear colleague for being a shining light in the darkness.:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Dance on






Then dream on






What a fabulous score this is!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Today I got in touch with my inner child - Sir Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic for Hansel and Gretel by Engelbert Humperdinck. I lost it so totally - tears streaming down the face - Yes, it is not sophisticated music - It just moved me so - Seeing the young children in the audience with absolute innocence on their faces - SIGH!!!


The red part off your quote is enough to make me listen to it as soon asap :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Ilarion:
> Here is a little story that I think may be appropriate to your post:
> Several years ago, my mate and I were walking to the Philharmonic's Avery Fisher Hall for a concert at Lincoln Center when suddenly I looked up and discovered that directly next door the Metropolitan Opera was doing a production of _Hansel & Gretel_.
> Being the opera nut I am I kindly asked if he would mind if I bought a ticket and met him afterwards at the waterfall rotunda in the center and he agreed.
> ...


Hello nina foresti,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!:tiphat:

I'm sending you a PM because your thoughtful inclusion brought back some memories of my childhood when I took part in a production of Hansel & Gretel, albeit only as a supernumerary...


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> The red part off your quote is enough to make me listen to it as soon asap :tiphat:


Truth be told: I downloaded it from Youtube the other day...:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Dance on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Tis most wonderful...:angel::clap::cheers:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw this at Holland Park Opera, which as the name sugests is played in the open air in the nearest thing central London has to a forest glade. When the music is quiet birds seem to take the opportunity for an offstage solo and at one point a rabbit appeared to the side of the amphitheatre. Wonderful.

I also have vivid memories of a performance maybe 30 Christmasses ago, broadcast as a Texaco Matinee from the Met. Conducted by Jeffrey Tate and sung by Dawn Upshaw and (I think) Jennifer Larmore. Did the Met really do productions in English then, because that's how I recall it? It brings to mind the saying that the best pictures are generated on the Radio.

I would jump at the chance to see another production. Sadly undervalued.


----------

